# Munich Dunkel Style Partial Grain Recipe?



## Blueweb (8/1/12)

traveled germany last year and have never tasted a better beer then munich dunkel!! so anyone know a good recipe??


----------



## manticle (8/1/12)

Brewing Classic Styles has an all grain and an extract version - easy enough to work out partial from that.

We brewed a large batch as part of a case swap but swapped one noble hop for another.

Came out OK.

95.8% munich (grain or briess extract or combo)
4.2% carafa special

19.5 IBU @ 60 (BCS uses hallertau, we used tettnanger, could presumably sub any noble)
2.7 IBU @ 20

Any lager yeast. 

BCS mashes at 68. We stepped and decocted ours but I wouldn't worry about that with a partial.


----------



## Blueweb (8/1/12)

mate im gonna give that a bash! cheers and beer mate!


----------

